# Panama City fiddler crabs and sheepshead



## redfisher78 (Jun 25, 2012)

It dont look like im getting out for cobia for a few days so im going after some sheepshead at the jettys 
where can i find some fiddler crabs?
Is there any other good places to find some sheepshead in panama city?
Thanks 
Logan


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i've heard that over by the boat ramp on the PCB side of the bridge you can find some fiddler crabs. you should still be able to catch some from te jetties


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Half Hitch tackle on Thomas Drive 2 or 3 dollars a dozen for fiddlers and 4 a dozen for shrimp, we fished the jetties sunday and caught 5 sheephead 2 mangrove snapper and 1 keeper black rock bass all on live shrimp. They were spewing eggs as we were pulling them up so with the full moon that may be biting or have lock jaw.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been to the jetties in PC three times this year and got on them every time. 

To catch more fish, I would take a live shrimp and cut it in half. We caught 30 one trip, 25 another trip and 15 the last time doing that. 

Of course, with fewer fish in the area, you may need a live shrimp or fiddler crab to entice them. Good luck.


----------



## amberspraggins (Mar 29, 2016)

I am going to PCB in August. I want to fish for sheapshead and I have read that fiddler crabs are the best next to shrimp to catch them with. Anyone no were I can buy or catch live fiddler crabs?


----------

